# Cemetery Music Help...



## biggin69 (May 25, 2007)

What would you guys recommend as far as music for my yard display? It will be a cemetery theme this year. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try my sounds website. The 1979 Disney Chilling, Thrilling Sounds LP has a nice Cemetery Section as well. Just click on the banner in my sig area, click the Angel that says "Enter", and click on the Reaper flash photo to where it says "Sounds" on one of the gravestones.


----------



## biggin69 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks! Got several ideas now.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

i have a great 30 minute ish loop i made last year with acid pro, i need to look into learning how to share music and ill post a link


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

You can sign up free here & use a link to post your music & vids here
http://www.4shared.com/


----------



## biggin69 (May 25, 2007)

If you figure it out zero, let me know!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

heres one http://www.4shared.com/file/21828207/7b6f3693/7graveyard.html


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I love the Funeral March (Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor by Chopin)


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

There is a graveyard sound effect you can get for free on Gravecast.com.


----------

